

First Woman to be Promoted to Four Star Admiral in the US Navy - jburwell
http://www.navytimes.com/article/20140630/NEWS/306300039/Howard-receive-history-making-4th-star-Tuesday

======
andrewstuart
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Hopper_(DDG-70)](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Hopper_\(DDG-70\))

~~~
jburwell
Grace Hopper was a Rear Admiral (lower half) (1 star) [1] where as Michelle
Howard is promoted to Admiral (4 star) [2]. To put in perspective, ADM (now
that her ceremony has occurred) Howard will be the No. 2 officer in the entire
Navy. It is the first that a woman has held this high post in all of the US
Armed Forces (previously, a woman was promoted to General in the Army, but did
not occupy the No. 2 position).

[1]:
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rear_admiral_(United_States)](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rear_admiral_\(United_States\))
[2]:
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Admiral_(United_States)](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Admiral_\(United_States\))

------
seanmcdirmid
And we will always have Grace Hopper.

